# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Τριπλή ζευγαρώστρα.

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Θέλω τη γνώμη σας για την συγκεκριμένη ζευγαρώστρα.

Κατα πόσο ειναι εύκολη η αναπαραγωγή 3 ζευγαρίων μεσα σ αυτην.

Διαστάσεις -----------> *90χ34.5χ43.5cm*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μην το σκέφτεσαι καν..... Βασίλη !! Πολύ μικρός χώρος !! 
Την συγκεκριμένη ζευγαρώστρα την χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως όταν θέλουν ο Κάναρος να βατέψει 2 θηλυκές !! Ο κάναρος στην μέση και δεξιά & αριστερά η κανάρες !! *

----------


## ninos

πάρα πολύ μικρός ο χώρος.. Μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου

----------


## xXx

*Ζευγαρώστρες 2010-2011 (κλουβιά αναπαραγωγής)*σε 2 αναπαραγωγικές περιόδους που τις χρησιμοποίησα έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος...προτείνω 1 ζευγάρι αριστερά, 1 ζευγάρι δεξιά και στη μέση κλουβί απογαλακτισμού όπου θα μπαίνουν τα μωρά και από τις 2 μεριές μόλις βγούνε από τις φωλιές και θα μένουνε μέχρι ηλικίας 30 ημερών όπου από εκεί και πέρα θα μπορούνε να είναι και να τρώνε μόνα τους χωρίς υποστήριξη γονέα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> σε 2 αναπαραγωγικές περιόδους που τις χρησιμοποίησα έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος...προτείνω 1 ζευγάρι αριστερά, 1 ζευγάρι δεξιά και στη μέση κλουβί απογαλακτισμού όπου θα μπαίνουν τα μωρά και από τις 2 μεριές μόλις βγούνε από τις φωλιές και θα μένουνε μέχρι ηλικίας 30 ημερών όπου από εκεί και πέρα θα μπορούνε να είναι και να τρώνε μόνα τους χωρίς υποστήριξη γονέα


Και αυτο μπορεί να γινει....δηλ....2 ζευγαρια και οχι 3.

Τα μικρα πότε τα βαζεις στο κεντρο Βασίλη ?

----------


## orion

κάποιοι τη χρησιμοποιούν με ένα επιβήτορα και δύο θηλυκιές... γνώμη μου κράτα τη για κλούβα πτήσης 10-12 πουλιών και πάρε τις 60άρες, 1 για κάθε ζευγάρι... θα σε βολέψουν καλύτερα και θα κάνει σωστότερη διαχείριση της εκτροφής σου... δοκιμασμένο… :Fighting0030:

----------


## xXx

το αναφέρω...όταν βγούνε από τη φωλιά 12-15 ημερών τα βάζω στο κέντρο γιατί πολλές κανάρες γεννάνε στις 15 περίπου μέρες πάλι και δεν θέλω να μπλέκουν τα μωρά με τα νέα αυγά

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> κάποιοι τη χρησιμοποιούν με ένα επιβήτορα και δύο θηλυκιές... γνώμη μου κράτα τη για κλούβα πτήσης 10-12 πουλιών και πάρε τις 60άρες, 1 για κάθε ζευγάρι... θα σε βολέψουν καλύτερα και θα κάνει σωστότερη διαχείριση της εκτροφής σου... δοκιμασμένο…


Καλησπέρα Χρήστο

Εννοείς αυτές ?

----------


## xXx

ναι αυτές εννοεί και αυτές είναι οι πιο μικρές οι 39άρες

----------


## PAIANAS

Περίπου αυτές .
Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις την 1η που έβαλες δεν είναι ότι δε γίνεται δουλειά(για καναρίνια),είναι τι συνθήκες θέλεις να προσφέρεις στα πουλιά σου .Σε χώρο 30 εκ. μου θυμίζουν τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης των αυγοπαραγωγικών πουλερικών στα ορνιθοτροφεία ..Ούτε χώρος για πέταγμα, ούτε εκγύμναση των φτερών.Τα χουμε που τα'χουμε σε κλουβιά,ας είναι τουλάχιστον αξιοπρεπή.

----------


## orion

και στις 39άρες γίνεται η δουλειά αλλά πιο πιεσμένα... κρίμα είναι τα πουλάκια μωρέ :Angel09: ... σκέψου 2 το ζευγάρι και 4-5 νεοσσοί... χαμός θα γίνει με τα τιμπράντος λέμε :Jumping0011:  πάρε 60άρες ή άλλαξε εταιρία και παρε 50-55άρες... :winky:

----------


## PAIANAS

Αυτές που έχει βάλει είναι 60άρες .

----------


## orion

> Περίπου αυτές .
> Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις την 1η που έβαλες δεν είναι ότι δε γίνεται δουλειά(για καναρίνια),είναι τι συνθήκες θέλεις να προσφέρεις στα πουλιά σου .Σε χώρο 30 εκ. μου θυμίζουν τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης των αυγοπαραγωγικών πουλερικών στα ορνιθοτροφεία ..Ούτε χώρος για πέταγμα, ούτε εκγύμναση των φτερών.Τα χουμε που τα'χουμε σε κλουβιά,ας είναι τουλάχιστον αξιοπρεπή.


πάντως μπορεί να έιναι 30 άλλά έχει όγκο (αυτή με τα 2 χωρίσματα)... είναι φαρδιά... απλά δεν μπορούν να πετάνε και πολύ... συμφωνώ μαζί σου όμως  :winky:

----------


## PAIANAS

Ο καθένας κανονίζει τις ζευγαρώστρες σύμφωνα με τα ζευγάρια και το χώρο του .Προσωπικά προτιμώ λιγότερα πουλιά και άνετα,από πολλά και στοιβαγμένα .*Αν μπορούμε*,δεν λειτουργούμε όπως στα πετ σόπς.

----------


## xXx

τα κλουβιά αυτά είναι κλουβιά αναπαραγωγής δεν είναι κλούβες πτήσης...ποιο να πετάει το θηλυκό που κλωσσάει??...απλά δεν μπορείς να έχεις μέσα άνετα και τα μικρά της πρόηγούμενης γέννας και το θηλυκό να κλωσσάει νέα αυγά...εντάξει όλοι θέλουμε καλές συνθήκες αλλά ας μη το βγάζουμε και από τα μάτια...οι τριπλές των 90 πόντων δλδ 30 πόντους για το ζεύγος ή οι 60άρες είναι πολύ καλές

----------


## PAIANAS

Βασίλη 30 πόντους για το ζεύγος δεν είναι καλά ...Για μένα είναι καταναγκαστικός έρωτας σε γκαρσονιέρα  .

----------


## xXx

> Βασίλη 30 πόντους για το ζεύγος δεν είναι καλά ...Για μένα είναι καταναγκαστικός έρωτας σε γκαρσονιέρα  .


χχααχχαα εγώ σε τόσο τα διασταυρώνω και να σαι σίγουρος ότι είναι αρκετός ο χώρος Νίκο..τώρα αν όπως ανέφερες πιο πάνω επειδή στο μυαλό μας και μόνο θέλουμε κάτι πιο άνετο και ευρύχωρο μπορούμε να πάμε σε πιο μεγάλη διάσταση απλά για μένα είναι υπερβολή

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μια χαρά γίνεται η δουλειά και στην τριαντάρα Νίκο. Μια χαρά στήνεται η κανάρα, μια χαρά βαράει ο αρσενικός.

----------


## PAIANAS

ανάλογα το χώρο του ...οι 60άρες πάντως έχουν την μεγαλύτερη αποδοχή στους ερασιτέχνες εκτροφείς .
πόσα ζευγάρια σκοπεύεις να βάλεις βασίλη(abaton) και τι χώρο διαθέτεις ?

----------


## PAIANAS

Το είπα ότι γίνεται,αυτό δεν αμφισβητείται...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ανάλογα το χώρο του ...οι 60άρες πάντως έχουν την μεγαλύτερη αποδοχή στους ερασιτέχνες εκτροφείς .
> πόσα ζευγάρια σκοπεύεις να βάλεις βασίλη(abaton) και τι χώρο διαθέτεις ?


Εχω χώρο Νίκο....αλλά άνοιξα το συγκεκριμένο thread για να δω τι είναι καλυτερα να αγορασω.

Δεν ξέρω ακόμα ποσα ζευγαρακια θα βάλω.

Η 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα έχει 18 ευρώ και η 90άρα εχει 34 ευρώ.

Θα δω ...τι θα κάνω

----------


## xXx

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CF%8E%CE%BD

εδώ μπορείς να δεις μία διαμόρφωση με τις 90άρες σε βεράντα για να παίρνεις ιδέες

----------


## PAIANAS

Θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς που θα τα βάλεις μετά το τέλος της αναπαραγωγής .Θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τις ίδιες ζευγαρώστρες η θα τα μεταφέρεις .Αν είναι να τα βάλεις σε 30άρα-40άρα μόνο για το διάστημα της αναπαραγωγής έχει καλώς .Αν εκεί αφήσεις μετά ένα πουλί,πάλι είναι καλά .Αν τα ζευγάρια όμως μείνουν εκεί συνέχεια,-για μένα-πάρε 60άρες..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς που θα τα βάλεις μετά το τέλος της αναπαραγωγής .Θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τις ίδιες ζευγαρώστρες η θα τα μεταφέρεις .Αν είναι να τα βάλεις σε 30άρα-40άρα μόνο για το διάστημα της αναπαραγωγής έχει καλώς .Αν εκεί αφήσεις μετά ένα πουλί,πάλι είναι καλά .Αν τα ζευγάρια όμως μείνουν εκεί συνέχεια,-για μένα-πάρε 60άρες..


Θα αγορασω πιο μετα βεβαια και μία μεγαλη κλουβα πτησης.

Το μικρόβιο μ εχει βαρεσει κατακέφαλα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Συγκρατήσου γιατί σε βλέπω του χρόνου σαν κι αυτόν στη φωτό του άβαταρ ..
Δες πρώτα πόσα και τι ζευγάρια θα βάλεις και ξεκίνα χωρίς να σε παρασύρει ο ενθουσιασμός ..Καλύτερα μικρά και σταθερά βήματα στην αρχή, παρά να γίνεις Μπόλτ τον 1ο χρόνο και να πάθεις καθίζηση στην πορεία.
Σκέψου πόσα πουλιά μπορείς να διαχειριστείς σωστά,πόσα μπορείς να διαχειριστείς αν -ου μη γέννητω- σου προκύψει μια στραβή (ασθένεια που μεταδίδεται),πόσο αντέχει η τσέπη σου,πόσο χρόνο μπορείς να διαθέτεις για τη φροντίδα τους ..και μετά προχώρα .

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Συγκρατήσου γιατί σε βλέπω του χρόνου σαν κι αυτόν στη φωτό του άβαταρ ..
> Δες πρώτα πόσα και τι ζευγάρια θα βάλεις και ξεκίνα χωρίς να σε παρασύρει ο ενθουσιασμός ..Καλύτερα μικρά και σταθερά βήματα στην αρχή, παρά να γίνεις Μπόλτ τον 1ο χρόνο και να πάθεις καθίζηση στην πορεία.
> Σκέψου πόσα πουλιά μπορείς να διαχειριστείς σωστά,πόσα μπορείς να διαχειριστείς αν -ου μη γέννητω- σου προκύψει μια στραβή (ασθένεια που μεταδίδεται),πόσο αντέχει η τσέπη σου,πόσο χρόνο μπορείς να διαθέτεις για τη φροντίδα τους ..και μετά προχώρα .


Γι αυτο την έβαλα την φωτό Νίκο :Jumping0011: 

Χρήμα εχουμε απεριόριστο...(ετσι για να σπάζεται η Merkel)

Oρεξη εχω πάντα ..

Και χρόνο εχω ...γιατι δεν εχει δουλειά το μαγαζι ... :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024: 

Οπότε...προχωράω δυνατα.

Ακους Panos70 ?

----------


## jk21

ο καθενας επιλεγει να κανει την εκτροφη με τις δικες του αρχες .δικια μου αρχη ειναι τα μικρα να βγαινουν απο τους γονεις οταν τα μεν βαριουνται τους δε και εκατερωθεν .οχι οποτε με βολευει .για να μην ψαχνω για πιο λογο το 50 ημερων καναρινακι μου ειναι καθε μερα φουσκωμενο ...

60αρα για ενα ζευγαρι ειναι το αποδεκτο ελαχιστο ζευγαρωστρας για μενα 
70 το ελαχιστο  χωρις χωρισμα η κλουβα για να πανε τα μικρα οταν ΑΠΟΓΑΛΑΚΤΙΣΤΟΥΝ

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Θέλω τη γνώμη σας για την συγκεκριμένη ζευγαρώστρα.
> 
> Κατα πόσο ειναι εύκολη η αναπαραγωγή 3 ζευγαρίων μεσα σ αυτην.
> 
> Διαστάσεις -----------> *90χ34.5χ43.5cm*


Βασίλη αυτά δεν θα είναι καναρίνια σε κλουβί, αλλά σαρδέλες σε κονσερβοκούτι.. Εγώ κατασκευάζω τα κλουβιά μου δια να είναι ευρύχωρα δια τους φίλους μου και όχι στενόχωρα.. Αυτό το κλουβί που κατασκεύασα ξύλινο είναι δια ένα ζευγάρι και έχει διαστάσεις 79Χ33Χ45 ύψος..

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νικόλα μας αφήνεις πάντα άφωνους και σε ζηλεύω  για την ικανότητά σου απλά θα σου πω ,χωρίς να έχω το αλάθητο , ότι το συγκεκριμένο κλουβί - ζευγαρώστρα είναι πολύ ψηλό ... το λέω όχι με κίνητρο ταπεινό ,εξάλλου εγώ απέχω ... από την μαστοριά σου , αλλά επειδή πιστεύω ότι μια τέτοια προσπάθεια πρέπει να έχει το τέλειο αποτέλεσμα .

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Νικόλα μας αφήνεις πάντα άφωνους και σε ζηλεύω  για την ικανότητά σου απλά θα σου πω ,χωρίς να έχω το αλάθητο , ότι το συγκεκριμένο κλουβί - ζευγαρώστρα είναι πολύ ψηλό ... το λέω όχι με κίνητρο ταπεινό ,εξάλλου εγώ απέχω ... από την μαστοριά σου , αλλά επειδή πιστεύω ότι μια τέτοια προσπάθεια πρέπει να έχει το τέλειο αποτέλεσμα .


Για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει η ζευγαρώστρα να μην εχει μεγάλο ύψος ?

----------


## panos70

Βασιλη παρε την 60αρα και μη το σκεφτεσαι καθολου ουτε μην το ψαχνεις αλλο,καλα χρημα ξερω οτι εχεις (απο τις κινησεις που εχεις κανει )   την πεθερα τη ρωτησες ; για το ποσα  ζευγαρια θα βαλεις  ; χα χα χα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη παρε την 60αρα και μη το σκεφτεσαι καθολου ουτε μην το ψαχνεις αλλο,καλα χρημα ξερω οτι εχεις (απο τις κινησεις που εχεις κανει )   την πεθερα τη ρωτησες ; για το ποσα  ζευγαρια θα βαλεις  ; χα χα χα


Την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη οι 60άρες δεν υπαρχουν πουθενά. (ειναι σε ελειψη)

Την πεθερα την ξεγελασα λεγοντας της οτι τα πουλακια που θα βαλω στο μπαλκόνι της κανουν και για φύλακες....και οταν αισθανθουν κινδυνο στο σπιτι...------> γαυγίζουν  :Jumping0011:

----------


## panos70

> αβατον 
> την πεθερα την ξεγελασα λεγοντας της οτι τα πουλακια που θα βαλω στο μπαλκόνι της κανουν και για φύλακες....και οταν αισθανθουν κινδυνο στο σπιτι...------> γαυγίζουν


χα χα χα χα χα πολυ καλο βασιλη

----------


## ninos

αρε και να σας ακούσει η τροϊκα !!!!  :Happy:   χαχαχα

----------


## Stragalini

Νομίζω οτι οι 90ρες ειναι οι καλύτερες αφήνοντας τα 2/3 τις κλούβας στους γονείς , βάζοντας τα μικρά μετά τισ 15 μέρες στο 1/3 της κλούβας.

----------

